# Rik Mayall RIP



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2014)

Just heard on the radio and it's just come up on BBC News breaking  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27770266


----------



## souljacker (Jun 9, 2014)

WHAT? Oh no!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2014)

What?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking hell. How old was he?


----------



## poului (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck's sake.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2014)

Woof!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't have been much older than 50


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 9, 2014)

that's one way to avoid yewtree.

but seriously, that's a shame.  i liked rik mayall.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh Shit!! 
He was no age at all


----------



## madamv (Jun 9, 2014)

Just seen this..  shock.  What a character...


----------



## pogofish (Jun 9, 2014)

Didn't he have a close shave/serious accident a couple of years back - Maybe that contributed?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fucking hell. How old was he?



58


----------



## souljacker (Jun 9, 2014)

pogofish said:


> Didn't he have a close shave/serious accident a couple of years back - Maybe that contributed?



Fell off a quad bike, but he seemed to have recovered. It must have been 10 years ago at least.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2014)

Blimey. The People's Poet has shuffled off   RIP Rik Mayall.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 9, 2014)

OMG! That's come from nowhere! He is younger than me.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 9, 2014)

born 7 March 1958

Just a tad older than me.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 9, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Fell off a quad bike, but he seemed to have recovered. It must have been 10 years ago at least.


 
Yes - 1998 - didn't seem that long ago!  

http://rikmayallinterviews.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/the-heat-interview/


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> 58


56 according to the Beeb just now


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2014)

I'l merge the threads


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2014)

sojourner How?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)

trashpony said:


> 56 according to the Beeb just now



Ah yes, born in 19*58* so 56 is right.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2014)

Favelado said:


> sojourner How?


No idea yet 

Thanks aqua


----------



## spliff (Jun 9, 2014)

Just read this on BBC website. Crikey that's a shock!!  R.I.P.


----------



## telbert (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck sakes.Poxy fucking news.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 9, 2014)

It looks like it was unexpected, since the BBC haven't just rolled out a prepared obituary. All they are saying is that he was in the Young Ones and in Bottom.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking ell did not expect that this year



RiP


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 9, 2014)

What a shame, the provider of many many laughs over the years.

 R.I.P. Rik


----------



## ffsear (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2014)

sad news - RIP Kevin Turvey


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 9, 2014)

Like someone just said on facebook - an important part of our youth. Well, for some of us, anyway.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

This has really upset me.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 9, 2014)

Can we start today again please? For fuck sake.


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2014)

Bloody hell


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

What a smashing blouse


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> This has really upset me.


Yeah, me too. I don't normally let "celebrity" deaths bother me, on the grounds that they were not known to me personally, but this one has upset me, because he was such an important part of the culture of my youth, and was younger than me, and because I had not heard that he was ill, so it has come from nowhere.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 9, 2014)

Utter B'stard news.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 9, 2014)

Shocker.

Sad news.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2014)

Brilliant - especially when he fucks up the emphasis at the end. Bit like today then eh Rik?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 9, 2014)

By-election in Haltemprice. 

RIP, horrible to see anyone from that cohort of comedians go, for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2014)

marty21 said:


> sad news - RIP Kevin Turvey


I used to be able to recite loads of Kevin Turvey monologues when I was a kid. Loved him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck. How unexpected. Bye Rik you funny fucker.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 9, 2014)

We may not be the Young Ones very long. The shock of Cliff Richard becoming a tax exile probably killed him. RIP Rik.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> By-election in Haltemprice.
> 
> RIP, horrible to see anyone from that cohort of comedians go, for all sorts of reasons.



Elton can do one.


----------



## spirals (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## telbert (Jun 9, 2014)

Mate just posted this on FB :


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck this


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 9, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Elton can do one.



Couldn't agree more; you're absolutely right.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)

Richie 


> I bought you a Coca-Cola in good faith. That's eighty pence you've hoodwinked out of me. Eighty pence. When I said "Hello my darling, would you like a Coca-Cola?" did you say "No thank you, I'm terribly sorry, but I'm a lesbian"? No, you didn't, not a bit of it. You said "Thank you very much, that'd be lovely".


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2014)

bloody hell, he went young


----------



## Betsy (Jun 9, 2014)

Such sad news - a talented man who will be missed.

R.I.P Rik


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck.





> And the grown-ups will say, "But why are the kids crying?" And the kids will say "Haven't you heard? Rik is dead! The People's Poet is dead!"


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 9, 2014)

One tweet: 29 000 followers


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2014)

Only just seen this, really shocked


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 9, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


>



Apropos: if you ever tried to work out which Young Ones character each of your housemates most resembled, you were Rik.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2014)

I was a MASSIVE fan of blackadder 2nd and the young ones  I'm so so sad to hear of this  I loved Rik, esp as lord flashheart. My thoughts are with his family  RIP Rik you fucking great bloke


----------



## Saffy (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm just gutted.

Everytime I clean up after the dog I always say 'I've got some dog poo, right here!' just like Drop Dead Fred.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## susie12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Very sorry to hear this.  RIP talented funny Rik.


----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2014)

This is terrible news. Rick was my favourite character ever, and I saw Rik live once, he was absolutely _hilarious._


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2014)

I saw him and Ade Edmondson in Waiting For Godot in the early 90s.

Me: It was a bit long-winded
My Dad:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## purves grundy (Jun 9, 2014)

Hundreds of Rikisms in my head e.g.

As a matter of interest everybody, the girl in question... is with me
Oh no - the front door's exploded!
Oh Rik it's only 5 minutes... tell that to Roger Bannister!
Now you can sit on the ricketty chair
And what's your favourite kind of gig, pig - Barry Manilow, or the Black and White Minstrel Show? (_Bokko!!_)


----------



## weepiper (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, this is shite news.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2014)

Blimey, his early stuff was great.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2014)

This has probably got more coverage on my Facebook feed than most other celebrity deaths.

Like for others, made a big contribution to my comedy upbringing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2014)

purves grundy said:


> Hundreds of Rikisms in my head e.g.
> 
> As a matter of interest everybody, the girl in question... is with me
> Oh no - the front door's exploded!
> ...


Hands up everyone who likes ME. 

RIP Rik, and thanks for all the laughs.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Like for others, made a big contribution to my comedy upbringing.


Yep, I remember sneakily watching episodes of Bottom when I was younger


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2014)

Maybe the BBC will rerun The Young Ones, that would be great. I have them on DVD but I don't have a DVD player.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Yep, I remember sneakily watching episodes of Bottom when I was younger



I didn't have to be sneaky about it, my dad would sit me with a stack of Bottom videos in the uni media library when he had to look after me at work


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)

[Eddie reading out Richie's suicide note]



> "Dear Eddie, by the time you read this I will be dead. I know you'll be feeling terribly guilty but don't blame yourself, although it really is your fault. If I was alive I would forgive you, but I'm not, so I can't, so you'll just have to live with it. Richard." (Fighting back tears) Poor blighter! All he needed was the love of a good woman. Well not even a good one, any old one would have done; slap a wig on a 'Speak your Weight' machine, he'd have been happy. And now he's gone and done himself in!
> 
> [Plays some keys on Richie's electric organ] Well this ought to fetch a few quid.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 9, 2014)

56. Crap innings.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey kids! It doesn’t matter what you are, Punks, skins, rastas, Mods, Rockers, Keith Chegwin even... Everybody everywhere stop snogging and pay attention to me… Cos if you’re a wild eyed loaner at the gate of oblivion then hitch a ride with us cos we’re riding on the last freedom moped out of nowhere and we haven’t even told our parents what time we’re coming home!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


>



Haha - where's that from?


----------



## Glitter (Jun 9, 2014)

Gold, Frankenstein and Grr.

Gutted about this.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP very sad to hear. Young ones and black adder are some of my favourites.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 9, 2014)

Steve Nallon, just now on the news, said apart from everything else he was one of the best people who ever presented Jackonary.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2014)

Legend


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 9, 2014)

Really, really shocked... 
He was a national treasure...  sorry to use a cliche, but Rik was just that.

Fuck


----------



## D'wards (Jun 9, 2014)

Young Ones series 2 is one of the best sitcoms ever.

Maybe Ade Edmonson hit him over the head with a cricket bat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2014)

Betsy said:


> Steve Nallon, just now on the news, said apart from everything else he was one of the best people who ever presented Jackonary.



I fucking loved his George's Marvellous Medicine. 

RIP.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 9, 2014)

sojourner said:


> Haha - where's that from?


From the YouTube description:
Non commercial video taken at a promo venue where Rik Mayall was one of the guests. He was listening to a speech by some dignitary and spotted the camera holder videoing him.​


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 9, 2014)

Very sad


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 9, 2014)

one of my favourites


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 9, 2014)

I remember absolutely loving my (fairly easy going) parents disapproval at 'The Young Ones' when I was about 13. And my brother shouting that line (which he didn't understand) from Rik

"What are you doing Vyvyan, talking to the old bag about your herpes?!"

And maybe a year or so before that - seeing Kevin Turvey on BBC2 and thinking  "WHAT IS THIS?!?".

Genuinely gutted to hear of his death at a young age. RI-fucking-P


----------



## spliff (Jun 9, 2014)

I liked Kevin Turvey a lot. This seems apt:

R.I.P. Matey.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2014)

I used to love Bottom and Blackadder when I was younger.

RIP


----------



## Betsy (Jun 9, 2014)

He was obviously well loved judging by the response on here.


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2014)

I still insist on drinking in the Cock o' the North/Westbury Park Tavern despite it being a terrible, terrible pub every time I'm in Bristol cos it was ever so briefly featured in The Young Ones.

Well, next time I'm there I'll raise a glasses for you Rik. Cheers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2014)

Betsy said:


> He was obviously well loved judging by the response on here.




part of a new wave of comedy that broke away from the staid, sexist and borderline racist old guard etc. Before my time really but you can imagine what a breath of fresh air the young ones was.

Bottom was more my thing. The nihilist slapstick lols


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 9, 2014)

WHAT????
Awww no.  RIP Rik, you made me laugh.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 9, 2014)

Seldom has anyone portrayed a series of losers, bastards and tossers to such effect... and been so well liked for it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 9, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> One tweet: 29 000 followers



From Kevin Turvey on, this man was a constant part of my life, til now.
That tweet sums it all up. Cheers Rik, it was fucking ace.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck me 56  I always wanted to see them come back like Python when they were old gits


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 9, 2014)

chilango said:


> I still insist on drinking in the Cock o' the North/Westbury Park Tavern despite it being a terrible, terrible pub every time I'm in Bristol cos it was ever so briefly featured in The Young Ones.
> 
> Well, next time I'm there I'll raise a glasses for you Rik. Cheers.


A round boozer and the young ones were filmed in there. Beat that. Anyone. Anywhere.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-06-09/rik-mayall-death-not-believed-to-be-suspicious/



> Responding to enquiries about the death of comedian Rik Mayall today, a Scotland Yard spokesman said officers were called by London Ambulance Service to a house in Barnes, south-west London at around 1.20pm where "a man, aged in his 50s, was pronounced dead at the scene".
> 
> The death is not believed to be suspicious, he added.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 9, 2014)

Just heard on the radio driving home. Gutted 

RIP Rik & thanks for the years of laughter.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 9, 2014)

chilango said:


> I still insist on drinking in the Cock o' the North/Westbury Park Tavern despite it being a terrible, terrible pub every time I'm in Bristol cos it was ever so briefly featured in The Young Ones.
> 
> Well, next time I'm there I'll raise a glasses for you Rik. Cheers.


The Kebab & Calculator 

Rik: Do you know Summer Holiday by Cliff Richard?
Suggs: You hum it and I'll smash your face in.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 9, 2014)

Terrible news.  So much quality comedy. RIP Rik.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-06-09/rik-mayall-death-not-believed-to-be-suspicious/



Sad seeing how this works. Cause of death not announced yet, so journos are busy phoning around to find out.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jun 9, 2014)

Shit I saw the news via Facebook 

Goodbye Lord Flashheart RIP


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 9, 2014)

Cliff Richard announces that he is leaving the country, and the next day....


----------



## mack (Jun 9, 2014)

Such a shame and a young age - loved those 5 go mad and spagetti western things they did - and not forgetting Mr Jolly Lives next door.

RIP


----------



## mog1976 (Jun 9, 2014)

WTF.	  i didnt expect that.


----------



## articul8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Very young - I didn't find him especially funny.  But still, lots clearly did..


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP Rick. Like many on here have said - he was a source of joy my teenage years. Too fucking young.


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2014)

Genuinely shocked to hear this. I fucking loved The Young Ones when I was a kid. I could probably quote entire episodes even now if I put my mind to it.

RIP Rik.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't believe it, one of my favourite comedians of all time and a huge influence on my youth. Saw him live once and my face literally ached from laughter the next day. 



> God I'm bored. I'm so bored I could watch a whole episode of The Bill without vomiting blood


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2014)

sojourner said:


> Brilliant - especially when he fucks up the emphasis at the end. Bit like today then eh Rik?



That's my favourite of his, too

Fucking love this one too. From 1:25 onwards:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2014)

56 is too young. RIP.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2014)

Forgot about this. Wonder if it stands up?


----------



## hipipol (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck me, hes dead!!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27770266
They said they were called to reports of a sudden death of a man in his 50s at 13:19 BST on Monday, in Barnes in south west London.

London Ambulance Service said "a man, aged in his 50s, was pronounced dead at the scene".

No real detail

Bye hero of my youth


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 9, 2014)

The Young Ones was comedy punk rock. Your parents didn't get it and they hated it - which made you love it all the more, obvs. It was made for my generation and it was fucking great. So thanks Rik, and RIP.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2014)

no way


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 9, 2014)

If anyone's not seen this one before, they probably should.


----------



## comrade spurski (Jun 9, 2014)

and jim fucking davidson still pollutes the air we breath? 
if I weren't an atheist I'd hate god


----------



## hipipol (Jun 9, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> no way


sadly yes


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/rik-mayall-rip.324525/


----------



## hipipol (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 9, 2014)

Very young, wonder what caused it.

Anyhow a loss to comedy ..

RIP


----------



## binka (Jun 9, 2014)

i must have watched every episode of bottom dozens of times as an impressionable teenager. haven't watched it for many years now but I reckon I could remember pretty much every line even now. going to have to download and watch it all i think!


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2014)

A terrible shame, although it sounds like he never fully recovered from hitting the tree.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 9, 2014)

binka said:


> i must have watched every episode of bottom dozens of times as an impressionable teenager. haven't watched it for many years now but I reckon I could remember pretty much every line even now. going to have to download and watch it all i think!


 
Look, are you a professional bore or is this some sort of hobby?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2014)

mk12 said:


> Look, are you a professional bore or is this some sort of hobby?


it's ok, binka's not challenging your position.

rip rm


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2014)

Rip mate, you were a funny fucker


----------



## binka (Jun 9, 2014)

mk12 said:


> Look, are you a professional bore or is this some sort of hobby?


it's only taken just short of a decade but finally you've made a likeable post


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2014)

Fedayn said:


>


Oh that made me cry


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2014)

Tbh I gasped and aww-ed at it too


----------



## Maggot (Jun 9, 2014)

Such sad news.  Kevin Turvey, The Young Ones, the often-forgotten Filthy, Rich and Catflap, Bottom, The Comic Strip, Blackadder and The New Statesman. He was such a big part of my TV viewing.



DotCommunist said:


> part of a new wave of comedy that broke away from the staid, sexist and borderline racist old guard etc. Before my time really but you can imagine what a breath of fresh air the young ones was.
> 
> Bottom was more my thing. The nihilist slapstick lols



You were right. Some of the Young Ones hasn't aged well, but at the time it was refreshing and original.

My favourite Rik role* was as one half of Dreamy Time Escorts in Mr Jolly Lives Next Door, a classic comic strip episode.






It's on 4OD. http://www.channel4.com/programmes/comic-strip-presents/4od#3106380


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Forgot about this. Wonder if it stands up?


I'm going to rewatch, I bloody loved b'stard


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2014)

Snot face...wake up


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2014)

The young ones was a huge part of my growing up.

At boarding school we risked getting canned ( not in a good way ) just sneaking downstairs to watch it. It was a forbidden fruit we couldn't resist. Then later my best ever grade came from doing a radio play of it.
He was so funny in so much stuff , I'm completely gutted


----------



## Mogden (Jun 9, 2014)

I adored Drop Dead Fred and my brother and I bonded deeply over the recitals of entire episodes of Bottom quite apart from the other fine work of this B'stard. Too bloody young, one.


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 9, 2014)

As others have said one of my favourites, huge fan. Gutted though thanks for making me laugh so many times. I will never tire of bottom RIP


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2014)

WTF?! 

RIP Rik


----------



## jakejb79 (Jun 9, 2014)

Will be watching an Episode of Bottom tonight.	   Such a shame he has died but he will always be remembered.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2014)

sojourner said:


> I used to be able to recite loads of Kevin Turvey monologues when I was a kid. Loved him.


me too! 

and I'm sure that some Tory MPs thought B'stard was a tribute act - he totally nailed them


----------



## weltweit (Jun 9, 2014)

wiskey said:


> A terrible shame, although it sounds like he never fully recovered from hitting the tree.


What was that, what happened with the tree?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 9, 2014)

weltweit said:


> What was that, what happened with the tree?


 
Quad bike.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Jun 9, 2014)

This is really sad news and a great shock. I loved Rik Mayall from Kevin Turvey and The Dangerous Brothers (with Ade Edmonson) onwards.

My favourite Mayall performance was in 'A Fistful of Traveler's Cheques'. Me and my mates were (probably very tediously) dropping quotes from that into conversations for years.

RIP Rik.


----------



## starfish (Jun 9, 2014)

Absolutely gutted. Grew up with The Young Ones, Comic Strip et al. He will be missed.
Rip Rik.


----------



## starfish (Jun 9, 2014)

dp. But still


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 9, 2014)

Andrew Hertford said:


> My favourite Mayall performance was in 'A Fistful of Traveler's Cheques'. Me and my mates were (probably very tediously) dropping quotes from that into conversations for years.
> 
> RIP Rik.



It's a Euro Rover, old man.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2014)

Terribly sad news RIP Rik 

A very humourous man indeed, always loved his work.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 9, 2014)

Really awful news  RIP


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2014)

Gah filthy rich and catflap too, some serious rewatching to do here


----------



## Onket (Jun 9, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> What a shame, the provider of many many laughs over the years.
> 
> R.I.P. Rik


Yep^

RIP Rik.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2014)

articul8 said:


> I didn't find him especially funny.  But still, lots clearly did..



surely this one made you smile? ..


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2014)

aqua said:


> Gah filthy rich and catflap too, some serious rewatching to do here


The Blankety Blank one was ace. 

"When I take girls out I fail to impress them because I've only got a small ... blank"
"PENIS !"


----------



## yardbird (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP Rick 
Complete double take as I was driving.

I believe there's a horse called Flasheart  running at an evening meeting.
Lay your bets.

The 7.20 at Windsor.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 9, 2014)

How terribly sad, he was hilarious. 56 is no age to go.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 9, 2014)

the peoples poet is dead? He was shit anyway.
RIP Rik you complete and utter bastard.


----------



## jusali (Jun 9, 2014)

56 no age at all. Definitely one of our comedy greats, sad news indeed.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP to the world's stupidest bottom burp.


----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2014)

I've just remembered that my sister met them all when they were filming the scene when Vyvyan's head came off when he stuck his head out of the train window.

She got their autographs and had her picture taken with them - I was soooo jealous! She said Rik was lovely and Ade was very grumpy.

I wonder if she still has the photo.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2014)

weltweit said:


> What was that, what happened with the tree?



in 1998 he hit a tree whilst riding a quad bike. He was in a coma for a week or so.

Apparently his memory amongst other faculties was never quite the same again.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 9, 2014)

Alan B'Stard was his best for me. RIP.


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Betsy (Jun 9, 2014)

A tribute to Rik in 5 minutes on Radio 4's Front Row


----------



## Betsy (Jun 9, 2014)

yardbird said:


> RIP Rick
> Complete double take as I was driving.
> 
> I believe there's a horse called Flasheart  running at an evening meeting.
> ...


Let's hope it wins!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 9, 2014)

Just seen this  R.I.P Sir Richard Dangerous


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 9, 2014)

Geri said:


> I've just remembered that my sister met them all when they were filming the scene when Vyvyan's head came off when he stuck his head out of the train window.



Do you happen to know where that scene was filmed? Found most of the other Bristol locations, but never been able to work that one out.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 9, 2014)

Just heard the news.

A bombastic typhoon of a virtuoso. Huge influence on me and many of my peers and a shocking loss. A prototype never considered for mass production.

Rik, Lord Flash, Alan B'stard, RIP


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 9, 2014)

I was delighted when he turned up on Jackanory.


----------



## Dr Jon (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck noooooo!!!!! just heard the news,another part of my yoof gone forever


----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Do you happen to know where that scene was filmed? Found most of the other Bristol locations, but never been able to work that one out.


 
Yeah, the (then) disused railway line in Pill. 

When I lived in Bishopston I used to use that launderette all the time!


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2014)

This house will become a shrine, and punks and skins and rastas will all gather round and hold their hands in sorrow for their fallen leader. And all the grown-ups will say, "But why are the kids crying?" And the kids will say, "Haven't you heard? Rick is dead! The People's Poet is dead! And then one particularly sensitive and articulate teenager will say, "Other kids, do you understand nothing? How can Rick be dead when we still have his poems?"


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking loved Bad News as well


----------



## N_igma (Jun 9, 2014)

One of my first memories as a kid is watching Bottom with my father and laughing uncontrollably. Thanks for the laughs Rik you'll be sorely missed. RIP


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2014)

Ade has said this.
"There were times when Rik and I were writing together when we almost died laughing.
They were some of the most carefree stupid days I ever had, and I feel privileged to have shared them with him.
"And now he's died for real. Without me. Selfish bastard."


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2014)

R.I.P.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice touch from Ade:


> Edmondson added: "There were times when Rik and I were writing together when we almost died laughing.
> 
> They were some of the most carefree stupid days I ever had, and I feel privileged to have shared them with him.
> 
> "And now he's died for real. Without me. Selfish bastard."


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

*threads merged


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2014)

Geri said:


> I've just remembered that my sister met them all when they were filming the scene when Vyvyan's head came off when he stuck his head out of the train window.
> 
> She got their autographs and had her picture taken with them - I was soooo jealous! She said Rik was lovely and Ade was very grumpy.
> 
> I wonder if she still has the photo.



Pill station, from memory one of the older kids from my school got paid a fiver to dig the hole Ade Edmondson was buried in. It was the university challenge episode.


----------



## longdog (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP Rik


----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Pill station, from memory one of the older kids from my school got paid a fiver to dig the hole Ade Edmondson was buried in. It was the university challenge episode.


 
Yeah, that's right. I think my sister must have bunked off school to go and watch. I was at work and didn't know anything about it until I came home!


----------



## Onket (Jun 9, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Fucking loved Bad News as well



I've got the album somewhere on cassette!


----------



## krink (Jun 9, 2014)

funny funny bloke, lots of great memories. loved this bit when he hocks on his own shoulder. brilliant.

RIP


----------



## Dr Jon (Jun 9, 2014)

Just seen that 
Rik Mayall may have died after fit in wake of bike accident
If he was on anti-fit meds, he won't have been able to drink either.
Poor bugger.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 9, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> Just seen that
> Rik Mayall may have died after fit in wake of bike accident
> If he was on anti-fit meds, he won't have been able to drink either.
> Poor bugger.



That quote from his wife in full.



> “Maybe he had a fit, maybe it was his heart. *We just don’t know*.”


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sad news


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP, very young


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 9, 2014)

> His wife, Barbara Robbin, who is understood to have found him dead, said she did not know how he had died.
> 
> Speaking outside the couple’s home in Barnes, south-west London*, Ms Robbin said: “We don’t know yet what happened. He had a strong heart, so I don’t think it was a heart attack. But we just don’t know until the coroner’s report.



*to some ghoulish doorstepping shits from the Telegraph. Monstrous.


----------



## Dr Jon (Jun 9, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> That quote from his wife in full.


My point being that if he was on anti-fit meds post his quad-bike accident, he won't have been allowed to drink.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2014)

Very sad indeed. He seemed to play a large part in my generations teens with Tervy, (p)Rik, bad news and the dangerous brothers. 
I have a Rik Mayall story, it's shit but I will write it anyway. 

I was at college at Ealing Studios. It was raining, I was smoking a cigarette and Rik came up to me. He wasn't asking for a fag, he just had a little chat in the rain. Very brief, and we made no mention of his fame or what he was doing at Ealing studios. 
I genuinely can't remember what we did talk about, all I can remember is that he had someone to carry his umbrella for him, Rik made no mention of him, did not introduce him, or acknowledge him in any way whatsoever. So it's just Rik Mayall talking to a stranger in the rain and ignoring the fact that someone is carrying an umbrella for him.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

I love this clip where they break from the script - you can see the real chemistry between them.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 9, 2014)

I loved 'Bottom Fluff' for the same reason. They were clearly mates who had such a good rapport and enjoyed their work together.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 9, 2014)

I have the Bottom Fluff videotape in my charity shop pile. I feel I may now remove it from said pile and find it a good spot.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 9, 2014)

He was amazing - not as into his comedy as some of my friends are, but i loved 'Drop Dead Fred' and his incredible array of comical expressions. Something raw and punk about the man too, RIP and respect.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 9, 2014)

"See you in a mo, a sex mo." With raised eyebrow and smirk.

God there was a point in my life where all I did was quote lines from The young ones, Blackadder, Comic Strip presents.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 9, 2014)

Kevin Turvey


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2014)

Geri said:


> I've just remembered that my sister met them all when they were filming the scene when Vyvyan's head came off when he stuck his head out of the train window.
> 
> She got their autographs and had her picture taken with them - I was soooo jealous! She said Rik was lovely and Ade was very grumpy.
> 
> I wonder if she still has the photo.


I am told that I sat on my dad's shoulders and watched Madness mime to Our House in the street round the corner from where I grew up. Can't remember it at all


----------



## elbows (Jun 9, 2014)

It's still sinking in here.

This interview gets quite interesting at some point where he describes one of the important aspects of his comedy.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I love this clip where they break from the script - you can see the real chemistry between them.




The real genius of this is that actually, its scripted. Tailored slightly for each town they performed it in, but all planned. Now _that's _fucking good work


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2014)

The great Flash.....


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 9, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> This house will become a shrine, and punks and skins and rastas will all gather round and hold their hands in sorrow for their fallen leader. And all the grown-ups will say, "But why are the kids crying?" And the kids will say, "Haven't you heard? Rick is dead! The People's Poet is dead! And then one particularly sensitive and articulate teenager will say, "Other kids, do you understand nothing? How can Rick be dead when we still have his poems?"



 

Can you actually like kill yourself with laxative pills?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 9, 2014)

"It's a video nasty!"

"It's a carpet, farty!"

Very sorry to hear this news  Rik, B'stard, Flasheart, the Dangerous Brothers, even bloody Drop Dead Fred - all a massive part of my laugh culture growing up.

RIP Rik. Particular thanks for making me and my brother laugh like maniacs at a time when I thought I'd never laugh again.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> Just seen that
> Rik Mayall may have died after fit in wake of bike accident
> If he was on anti-fit meds, he won't have been able to drink either.
> Poor bugger.


I love this quote from that article: 


> Lloyd said Mayall was a “consummate professional” who secretly devised his own costume for Lord Flashheart without telling the rest of the cast.
> 
> “He came on set with this ludicrous blonde wig with seashells in it, and a moustache, and the most ridiculous costume that he had managed to concoct without anyone knowing.
> 
> “He just walked on that set for the first time and there was a gasp of admiration. He had such charisma.”


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 9, 2014)

The Young Ones was something really special.

"Only pop music can save us now!"


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2014)

Just been watching The New Statesman and it stands up surprisingly well


----------



## Maggot (Jun 9, 2014)

aqua said:


> Gah filthy rich and catflap too, some serious rewatching to do here


That series was never repeated, and isn't mentioned in most of the obits.  Don't know why, maybe because it took the piss out of BBC light entertainment.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## telbert (Jun 9, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Ade has said this.
> "There were times when Rik and I were writing together when we almost died laughing.
> They were some of the most carefree stupid days I ever had, and I feel privileged to have shared them with him.
> "And now he's died for real. Without me. Selfish bastard."


----------



## telbert (Jun 9, 2014)

Gold sky channel110  10 40:Bottom11@20 young ones  12:10 young ongs


----------



## telbert (Jun 9, 2014)

Bir pissed


----------



## badseed (Jun 9, 2014)

"And all the grown-ups will say, 'But why are the kids 
crying?' 
And the kids will say, 'Haven't you heard? Rick is dead! The 
People's Poet is dead!'
And then one particularly sensitive and  articulate teenager will say, 'Other kids, do you understand nothing? 
How can Rick be dead when we still have his poems?''


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 9, 2014)

Bottom _Carnival_ starting now on Gold followed by Young Ones _Bambi_ & _Cash.

_
eta Now seen telbert's post.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2014)

I was 12 when the Young Ones was first on. I remember it came on right at the cusp of my bedtime - 9.30 irrc - and I had to kick up a stink to be allowed to watch it with my brother. We loved it. Our parents hated it and couldn't see why on earth we liked it, and we loved that too. 

Thanks Rik


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2014)

Such sad news. RIP Rik


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2014)

> I am going to write to my local MP! You don't have an MP, you're an anarchist. Oh yeah, then I'm gonna write to the lead singer of Echo and the Bunnymen!



The Young Ones still cracks me up.

Sad news - and like everyone's saying 56 is far too young.......


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry he is gone. 

One of very few people to make me piss myself with laughter. A true original, and a wonderful actor.

Thanks Rik


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I was 12 when the Young Ones was first on. I remember it came on right at the cusp of my bedtime - 9.30 irrc - and I had to kick up a stink to be allowed to watch it with my brother. We loved it. Our parents hated it and couldn't see why on earth we liked it, and we loved that too.
> 
> Thanks Rik


I can remember going to school the day after the first episode and everyone was going mental about it. If you'd missed it / your folks hadn't let you watch it you were condemned to eternal uncoolness. The phrase 'COMPETE AND UTTER BASTARD' didn't just become a catchphrase, it was practically a mantra for years after. It was the best thing to happen to telly for years.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 10, 2014)

very sad news.


----------



## shagnasty (Jun 10, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>


my sons went to hammersmith broadway to find that bench but couldn't, i suspect it was a prop that was placed there for filming


----------



## discokermit (Jun 10, 2014)

Voley said:


> I can remember going to school the day after the first episode and everyone was going mental about it. If you'd missed it / your folks hadn't let you watch it you were condemned to eternal uncoolness. The phrase 'COMPETE AND UTTER BASTARD' didn't just become a catchphrase, it was practically a mantra for years after. It was the best thing to happen to telly for years.


my very first day at work, '85, allied carpets, dudley. i walks into the warehouse to be greeted with that. then the feller sticks his hand out to shake hands and says ''i'm charlie, do you like the young ones?'' with a big grin. we bonded instantly.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 10, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> part of a new wave of comedy that broke away from the staid, sexist and borderline racist old guard etc. Before my time really but you can imagine what a breath of fresh air the young ones was.



Oh yessss, it was. My friend and I loved "Dear Mr Echo", and the bit where he kicked in the tv screen when the Goodies were on, wearing_ bell-bottom trousers_.
I think it was a comic strip where he played a cinema projectionist who drove his blue cripple car to work, which was a few doors away, and then masturbated as he showed a porno film.

Great comic.

My sister says that I look like him, when I pull a certain face.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the laughs Rik xx and thanks for grabbing me by the bollocks
when i was 14 and i was pestering you during filming of The Comic Strip
Presents near my school, which i bunked off to watch being filmed. I never
did get that autograph, but the gonad squeeze was worth it!  The best, best
memories..Very sad news indeed.


----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2014)

yeah. RIP


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

I love his early energy


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 10, 2014)

GASMAN! GASMAN! GASMAN!!!


----------



## albionism (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## purves grundy (Jun 10, 2014)

I was just thinking of him in Bad News... loved that. "I shacked up with punks, dyed my hair all sorts of exotic colours... nearly had a drugs overdose"


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2014)

RIP Rik the people's poet.
Thanks for all the laughs.
Brilliant last year as Dan, Gregg Davies' psycho dad in Man Down.


----------



## albionism (Jun 10, 2014)

Man Down is probably the only thing of Rik Mayal's 
that i haven't yet seen. I shall have to watch it now.
I'm hardly ever personally sad at the death of some one
famous who i did not know, but i'm really quite gutted 
about Rik


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 10, 2014)

Nothing but nice tweets trending, pretty sure that is a first. RIP Rik


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 10, 2014)

Voley said:


> I can remember going to school the day after the first episode and everyone was going mental about it. If you'd missed it / your folks hadn't let you watch it you were condemned to eternal uncoolness. The phrase 'COMPETE AND UTTER BASTARD' didn't just become a catchphrase, it was practically a mantra for years after. It was the best thing to happen to telly for years.



Earlier generations had the Goons, Tony Hancock and the Pythons. We had Rik. Brilliant comedian and actor, and a massive part of my comedy teenage years. So sad for him to go so young.


----------



## albionism (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2014)

never found the young ones funny. Still don't now.


----------



## albionism (Jun 10, 2014)

I wish i could find a better version of this clip


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 10, 2014)

thriller said:


> never found the young ones funny. Still don't now.



That's ok.

The rest of us do


----------



## maomao (Jun 10, 2014)

Was probably a little young to get the Young Ones at the time. In fact it was too late and I wasn't allowed to stay up and watch it on its original run and had to put up with my brother going on and on about the funniest program ever. By the time I was old enough to get it properly I'd seen it too many times. However The New Statesman and Bottom were undoubtedly two of the funniest programs I remember from my youth. It's a real shame and 56 is no age at all.


----------



## albionism (Jun 10, 2014)

Rik Mayall Presents was bloody good tv as well.


----------



## girasol (Jun 10, 2014)

Not watched 'Young Ones' as it had finished when I moved to England, but I loved Bottom and The New Statesman, and I also had a crush on him back then, I have to say.

I never knew about the accident, given how terrible it was I think he must have considered himself a lucky man.

RIP Rik Mayall


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2014)

girasol said:


> I never knew about the accident, given how terrible it was I think he must have considered himself a lucky man.





> When I crashed it was the day before Good Friday, Crap Thursday, and I was technically dead until Easter Monday – that’s five days.  Jesus was nailed up on Friday and came to on Easter Day. I beat him 5-3.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 10, 2014)

thriller said:


> never found the young ones funny. Still don't now.


Dad?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## mr steev (Jun 10, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Dad?



I remember watching, laughing and cringing at the tampon sketch in the Young Ones (ooh, it's a mouse in a telescope). The moment made even funnier by my dad's disapproval


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 10, 2014)

shagnasty said:


> my sons went to hammersmith broadway to find that bench but couldn't, i suspect it was a prop that was placed there for filming



Hammersmith pays its respects.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 10, 2014)

Rik as King Herod in Jesus Christ Superstar being really quite sinister (while singing).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 10, 2014)

I've often wondered how intentional it was, but I've always been very grateful to my dad for sitting me in the uni media library mentioned above with stacks of British sitcoms. I must have been under 10 but I'd be sat there with VHS filled with Young Ones, Blackadder, Bottom, Python, Not The Nine O'Clock News, Fawlty Towers and the like. That's a proper education


----------



## albionism (Jun 10, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Dad?


It's funny, hearing about all the parental disapproval of The Young Ones,
because my dad bloody loved it. In fact, he's the one who told me about 
it and i have the fondest memories of us watching it together.


----------



## Onket (Jun 10, 2014)

I remember being a bit disappointed when Bottom was new. It wasn't the Young Ones.

But it grew on me.


----------



## toland (Jun 10, 2014)

I remember watching the Young Ones much to my dad's disapproval and actually weeing myself during the sketch with the squashed vegetable on the plate, think it was a carrot


----------



## Nylock (Jun 10, 2014)

Sad news indeed. RIP.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 10, 2014)

albionism said:


> It's funny, hearing about all the parental disapproval of The Young Ones,
> because my dad bloody loved it. In fact, he's the one who told me about
> it and i have the fondest memories of us watching it together.


Exactly - sorry, that was what I was trying to get across in my post


----------



## Betsy (Jun 10, 2014)

albionism said:


> It's funny, hearing about all the parental disapproval of The Young Ones,
> because my dad bloody loved it. In fact, he's the one who told me about
> it and i have the fondest memories of us watching it together.


Yes, I think it's people rather than parents.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 10, 2014)

Like many on here who were 11 or 12 when the Young Ones was first on, I was at that age when I first saw Bottom.  I loved it, many great memories of watching it taped off BBC 2 with my big sister.  

This was the first thing I ever saw him in and it still remains my favourite episode.  Cheers for the laughs, Rik.






> 'Ooh, I'm all relaxed now. That's nice. D'you know, I think I might... no, I'll just go to sleep. Nighty-night world, God bless me!'


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 10, 2014)

Saw him in the Government Inspector at the National in the 80s in a cast including Jim Broadbent. An incredible stage presence, filled the stage and the theatre and dragged Gogolian dullness to life. In that neverending list of things I wish I could see again.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 10, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Like many on here who were 11 or 12 when the Young Ones was first on, I was at that age when I first saw Bottom.  I loved it, many great memories of watching it taped off BBC 2 with my big sister.
> 
> This was the first thing I ever saw him in and it still remains my favourite episode.  Cheers for the laughs, Rik.



"And in the forest there lived some trousers, called... Dave"


----------



## Wilf (Jun 10, 2014)

I think I must be the only one on the thread who didn't like bottom. His period around the young ones was great though.  Cliché as it is, he had a genuinely 'anarchic' energy. One of the great physical comedians. New Statesman was great too.


----------



## madamv (Jun 10, 2014)

No, Bottom didn't grab me either.  Everything else, brilliant.  I think I felt Bottom was The Young Ones re hashed. Filthy, Blackadder, Statesman, all brilliant...


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

albionism said:


> I wish i could find a better version of this clip



That's well dark, but then he always a comedian prepared to take risks. I'm still really upset about his death - far more than I expected I would be.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Young Ones series 2 is one of the best sitcoms ever.
> 
> Maybe Ade Edmonson hit him over the head with a cricket bat



Or hit him so that he missed both legs.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 10, 2014)

editor said:


> That's well dark, but then he always a comedian prepared to take risks. I'm still really upset about his death - far more than I expected I would be.


yeah me too. Last time the death of a comedian affected me like this was Peter Cook. But I think Rik is an even bigger loss, tbh.


----------



## susie12 (Jun 10, 2014)

It's much too young.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 10, 2014)

just wearing a blue peter badge upside down as rick in the young ones was comedy genius.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 10, 2014)

Too early for the 'why couldn't it have been Ben Elton' line?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2014)

_Never, ever bloody anything ever_


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2014)

the young ones does look dated but at the time, it was the only comedy out there remotely attractive to 'the kids.' people left the pub to go home and watch it. 
however, rik the poet and kevin turvey are just awesome. 

and 

am surprised at the genuine sadness of thousands of posters rather than usual platitudes towards dead stars.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2014)

thriller said:


> never found the young ones funny. Still don't now.



Just goes to show what a worthless cunt you are, doesn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2014)

the last time i saw rik mayall he was giving an iffy salute to the bash the rich march in 2007. i knew he was joking. i don't think everyone on that demo realised that.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2014)

are you trying to say that anarchists are a humourless bunch of ne'er-do-wells pickmans?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2014)

albionism said:


> It's funny, hearing about all the parental disapproval of The Young Ones,
> because my dad bloody loved it. In fact, he's the one who told me about
> it and i have the fondest memories of us watching it together.



My foster-dad thought it was hilarious - reckoned it was proper slapstick (which he was a big fan of).


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2014)

yes it is slapstick by definition but mixed with puppets, absurdity, fast dialogue and aggression. it was all in the attitude. and alexei sayle was brilliant.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Too early for the 'why couldn't it have been Ben Elton' line?



Never too early for the "why couldn't it have been Ben Elton" line.
What was it that Alexei Sayle said about Ben Elton, again?  Oh yeah, that's right - "wanker!".


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 10, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> the young ones does look dated but at the time, it was the only comedy out there remotely attractive to 'the kids.' people left the pub to go home and watch it.
> however, rik the poet and kevin turvey are just awesome.
> 
> and
> ...



The first clip comes from a little-known programme called _Boom Boom... Out Go The Lights_. There were only two episodes made and they were shown a year apart from each other. The same episode also features Tony Allen and Keith Allen (no relation).


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2014)

yeah Boom Boom was the 1st attempt to put the new alternative comedy over on TV. I saw Tony Allen supporting Poison Girls whilst Keith Allen's stand-up is hardly documented. They are both 'difficult' people.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 10, 2014)

My first post on my less than great new tablet. Away right now but felt compelled to post at this sad news. Great to see the bredth of his work in this thread. I'm with Maggot, 'Mr Jolly lives next door' is a must see on 4od. Directed by Stephen Frears it hasn't aged. It's still as bonkerz now as it was then.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 10, 2014)

The BBC have an article on his best lines. Scroll down to the The New Statesman section and count how many apply to the current shambles. Someone's being very cheeky!


----------



## Maggot (Jun 10, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> My first post on my less than great new tablet. Away right now but felt compelled to post at this sad news. Great to see the bredth of his work in this thread. I'm with Maggot, 'Mr Jolly lives next door' is a must see on 4od. Directed by Stephen Frears it hasn't aged. It's still as bonkerz now as it was then.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2014)

Voley said:


> I can remember going to school the day after the first episode and everyone was going mental about it. If you'd missed it / your folks hadn't let you watch it you were condemned to eternal uncoolness. The phrase 'COMPETE AND UTTER BASTARD' didn't just become a catchphrase, it was practically a mantra for years after. It was the best thing to happen to telly for years.


Yep, same here Voley 

Although my family watched a fair amount of the bollocks that passed for comedy back in the day, the likes of Monty Python/Fawlty Towers, Spike Milligan and Peter Sellers were idolised in our house, and when The Young Ones came along, we did all watch it together.  And laughed our fucking heads off


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2014)

the only thing on TV before the young ones worth anything was dave allen. 
2 ronnies? little & large? cannon and ball? larry grayson? shitebiscuits the lot of em.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 10, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> yeah Boom Boom was the 1st attempt to put the new alternative comedy over on TV. I saw Tony Allen supporting Poison Girls whilst Keith Allen's stand-up is hardly documented. They are both 'difficult' people.


They are both rather difficult. Keith Allen quit after roughly a year of 'stand up' while Tony Allen is as bitter as ever.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> the only thing on TV before the young ones worth anything was dave allen.
> 2 ronnies? little & large? cannon and ball? larry grayson? shitebiscuits the lot of em.


Nah, Two Ronnies was class. Tommy Cooper too.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> the only thing on TV before the young ones worth anything was dave allen.
> 2 ronnies? little & large? cannon and ball? larry grayson? shitebiscuits the lot of em.


What a silly post. The list of pre-young ones decent comedy is fucking commodious.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 10, 2014)

The goons, Pete and Dud, the pythons, Morcambe and Wise...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2014)

dads army, porridge, steptoe, even more obscure ones that would be the sort of stuff some people like but not many see like 15 storys


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

ah pete n dud  I only watched those off the back of Derek and Clive. Still great comedy even without the drunken profanity.

maybe fairer to say the young ones was riding a wave of punky anarchic kickback to everything shit. Now we get Mock The Week where andy parsons manages to make a beautiful accent into an annoying drone and david mitchell says stuff. All under the domed aegis of dara o'brien.


having said that, there is good comedy today. Peep Show. struggling here. Thick of It. Help.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

Monkey Dust 


although with recent post-yewtree development the PaedoFinder General skits look very dated, wrong and stupid.

Stressed Eric was quality as well. Calebs Arse.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2014)

The bit between the early 60s and the late 70s where working class writers like clement and la frenais jumped in were and given proper creative freedom where previously they would have been sidelined, were golden years nor deserts. Don't believe the hype. Mayall and his mates were pumping out energy and changing things forever, it doesn't mean nothing existed before. A change is a change of the future not the past.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> The bit between the early 60s and the late 70s where working class writers like clement and la frenais jumped in were and given proper creative freedom where previously they would have been sidelined, were golden years nor deserts. Don't believe the hype. Mayall and his mates were pumping out energy and changing things forever, it doesn't mean nothing existed before. A change is a change of the future not the past.



I read that in Don Draper's voice, for some strange reason.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 10, 2014)

One day later, and I am still stunned by his death.  Almost like he was a friend.  How strange is that?  I guess he was a 'friend' to me, and a lot of other people, back in the 80s. 

It's like a big part of the 80s has died.  

RIP Rik


----------



## Ceej (Jun 10, 2014)

Fedayn said:


>


 
Too sad. I loved Alan B'Stard so much - was lucky enough to see Rik playing him on stage when B'Stard went over to new labour. So bloody funny.
Safe journey Rik - thanks for the good times, of which there were many x


----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2014)

toland said:


> I remember watching the Young Ones much to my dad's disapproval and actually weeing myself during the sketch with the squashed vegetable on the plate, think it was a carrot




didn't even crack. a. smile.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 10, 2014)

thriller said:


> didn't even crack. a. smile.



Well done for being a humourless bastard


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 10, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> That's ok.
> 
> The rest of us do



perfect


----------



## D'wards (Jun 10, 2014)

Has anyone told a stiffy joke?


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 10, 2014)

*Rick (Ode to Cliff Richard):* Oh Cliff / Sometimes it must be difficult not to feel as if / You really are a cliff / when fascists keep trying to push you over it! / Are they the lemmings / Or are you, Cliff? / Or are you, Cliff?
*Neil:* Wow... that was really pretty bad, Rick
*Rick:* Bad for society when the kids start to get into it!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> They are both rather difficult. Keith Allen quit after roughly a year of 'stand up' while Tony Allen is as bitter as ever.



yeah keith allen was out shitbiscuited when he interviewed keith floyd. met tony allen on a number of occasions, ouch!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> What a silly post. The list of pre-young ones decent comedy is fucking commodious.



we are talking 80s here. obviously python and hancock etc. but what was on pre-young ones that you watched?


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> One day later, and I am still stunned by his death.  Almost like he was a friend.  How strange is that?  I guess he was a 'friend' to me, and a lot of other people, back in the 80s.
> 
> It's like a big part of the 80s has died.
> 
> RIP Rik



huge part of peoples Telly life from early 80s thru to mid 90s. he has a pretty good record.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> What a silly post. The list of pre-young ones decent comedy is fucking commodious.



aye, and dont forget ken platt and his talking pond, mrs mills and benny hill!


----------



## Wilf (Jun 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> The bit between the early 60s and the late 70s where working class writers like clement and la frenais jumped in were and given proper creative freedom where previously they would have been sidelined, were golden years nor deserts. Don't believe the hype. Mayall and his mates were pumping out energy and changing things forever, it doesn't mean nothing existed before. A change is a change of the future not the past.


Aye, all the Lord Reith structures created jobs for the usual suspects to walk into jobs from the 50s onwards, in some cases straight from demob, but there were opportunities for working class writers too.  Not just comedy, but drama, play for today etc.  You get a real sense of the quirky freedom and judgements that were being exercised in the years before what Denis Potter called the croak voiced daleks.  In some cases they got jobs by writing in, in others by just coming in off the street.  All splendidly random, but some real trust and judgement exercised - something you get a sense of when they do their biogs of Dad's Army or similar.

The beeb was hardly egalitarian, same for itv, maybe not even meritocratic, but there was a space there. I might be in danger of letting some dewy eyed nostalgia creep in here, but it certainly delivered some quality comedy.


----------



## Ceej (Jun 10, 2014)

“Captain Darling? Last person I called darling was pregnant 20 seconds later.”


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll be showing episodes of Bottom between the World Cup matches this weekend.


----------



## Geri (Jun 10, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Pill station, from memory one of the older kids from my school got paid a fiver to dig the hole Ade Edmondson was buried in. It was the university challenge episode.


 
Was this person called Dave?


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 10, 2014)

"Neil, the bathroom's free. Unlike like the country under the Thatcherite junta"


----------



## a_chap (Jun 10, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> keith allen was out shitbiscuited when he interviewed keith floyd



I literally have no idea what that means.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 10, 2014)

No doubt already been said but The Young Ones is a massive part of my life. We'd never seen anything like it before and would talk about it while we walked to school the morning after it had been on and Rik was always my favourite character. It was just so exciting at the time. He's definitely a one off and will be sadly missed.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 10, 2014)

Ignore the content of the article,kudos to whoever chose that pic to go next to  that headline


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 10, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> "Neil, the bathroom's free. Unlike like the country under the Thatcherite junta"



it is still not possible, thirty years later, to shout to anyone that the bathroom is free without finding the rest of that line following on.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 10, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 10, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> No doubt already been said but The Young Ones is a massive part of my life. We'd never seen anything like it before and would talk about it while we walked to school the morning after it had been on and Rik was always my favourite character. It was just so exciting at the time. He's definitely a one off and will be sadly missed.




I agree. That whole alternative comedy thing...The Young Ones, Saturday Night Live etc...a huge part of my life and part of that two fingers up to Thatcher...The Young Ones is terribly dated now but still makes me chuckle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 10, 2014)

"oh look! someone brought me a telescope with a mouse in it"


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 10, 2014)

Grandma Death said:


> ...The Young Ones is terribly dated now but still makes me chuckle.


I think it probably seems dated now because the 1980s was such a political time and it's just not the same these days. I listened to young people at work who had been to see the Thatcher film (starring Meryl Streep!) and they had so much sympathy for her. Because they were not there at the time!


----------



## D'wards (Jun 10, 2014)

"Neil, is it really necessary to have the light on when you're in the bath?"
"Well, yeah"
"Why, what are you planning to do, photosynthesise?"


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> Saw him in the Government Inspector at the National in the 80s in a cast including Jim Broadbent. An incredible stage presence, filled the stage and the theatre and dragged Gogolian dullness to life. In that neverending list of things I wish I could see again.


saw him and ade doing Waiting for Godot in the theatre  - was a perfect match and like you said brought to life a play that i can imagine being a bit of an endurance test at times - well made me like it anyway (critics slated it supposedly)

had both series of Young Ones on video - (ooh, have we got a video??) - watched all those episodes over and over - ultimate comfort viewing to this day


----------



## YouSir (Jun 10, 2014)

Re-watching The New Statesman now, has dated a bit but taking the piss out of greedy, corrupt, completely immoral Tories never goes out of fashion does it? Will add to the chorus; funny man, great actor and much missed.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 11, 2014)

I listen to his bedside tales often when I'm in bed. They're madly excellent.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2014)

Frankie Jack said:


> I listen to his bedside tales often when I'm in bed. They're madly excellent.


are those kids stories?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 11, 2014)

ska invita said:


> are those kids stories?


Not really They were on Radio 4 quite late at night. Book at bedtime type stories. I downloaded them ages ago and put them on when I can't sleep.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 11, 2014)

Just had a quick google and it was 2009 they were broadcast. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/6309501/Rik-Mayalls-Bedtime-Stories-radio-review.html


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2014)

sound good, will give those a try some time


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sure they were discussed in the TV and Radio forum but I've had no luck searching.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 11, 2014)

Someone posted this earlier on Facebook and it's just brilliant. You get the full range of his facial expressions.  I bet his kids have fantastic memories of him telling them bed time stories


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 11, 2014)

Frankie Jack said:


> Not really They were on Radio 4 quite late at night. Book at bedtime type stories. I downloaded them ages ago and put them on when I can't sleep.



Is there any chance you could upload these somewhere please?


----------



## albionism (Jun 11, 2014)

innit!


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2014)

Not sure if it's been posted so far, but...


----------



## 2hats (Jun 11, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Is there any chance you could upload these somewhere please?



They are on YouTube...



PS Mad Gerald...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 11, 2014)

Voley said:


> I can remember going to school the day after the first episode and everyone was going mental about it. If you'd missed it / your folks hadn't let you watch it you were condemned to eternal uncoolness. The phrase 'COMPETE AND UTTER BASTARD' didn't just become a catchphrase, it was practically a mantra for years after. It was the best thing to happen to telly for years.



I'd have been nine when the first series of the young ones was  shown and was just as you described - It was all anyone was talking about in school the next day. Except for my mate who insisted "The young ones is shit, we watch Michael Barrymore" 

RIP Rik.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 11, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Is there any chance you could upload these somewhere please?


I'll see what I can do tomorrow. Just off to bed.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 11, 2014)

2hats said:


> They are on YouTube...
> 
> 
> 
> PS Mad Gerald...



Oh good.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven't posted previously coz I've been having a shit work week, but srsly... dafuq?  I don't much care for celebs, but Rik Mayall, FFS, serious ledge, Rip in peace etc...

I note that the press have been focusing on The Young Ones and Blackadder (II). Much as I love BA2 (Personally my favourite six episodes of comedy ever) I can't help but feel that Mayall's finest hour was Bottom. I really do hope that the Beeb will forgoe the usual 2x30m Saturday night tribute and arrange for Bottom to be repeated in its entirety. Supposedly there was a new series in the offing with Richie and Eddie in an old people's home which I was greatly looking forward to, but now this'll never happen.

Also worth looking for, which I haven't heard mentioned anywhere, is a series he narrated called How to be a Little Sod, I remember loving in when it was first broadcast and then renting the video from the local library. Haven't seen it in years but I'm gonna look it up.


----------



## albionism (Jun 11, 2014)

Gold


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 11, 2014)

Panned by all and sundry on its release as vulgar,stupid,juvenile,childish and dumb...made me laugh like a drain


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 11, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've often wondered how intentional it was, but I've always been very grateful to my dad for sitting me in the uni media library mentioned above with stacks of British sitcoms. I must have been under 10 but I'd be sat there with VHS filled with Young Ones, Blackadder, Bottom, Python, Not The Nine O'Clock News, Fawlty Towers and the like. That's a proper education



My dad always struggled to make the distinction between kid's telly and comedy. I remember him sticking me in front of The Young Ones to occupy me when I was really quite small.   That and Monty Python and Blackadder. I  had a serious crush on Rik Mayall from the age of about seven.   My husband actually looks quite a bit like him too.  

So sad that Rik's dead.  He seemed warm and well loved by everyone as well as being fucking hilarious. His poor kids losing their lovely dad.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 11, 2014)

IMO the best two Comic Strip episodes involved Rik and Ade, Mr Jolly Lives Next Door and A Fistful of Traveller's Cheques.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 11, 2014)

Apologies if this has already been posted...

*Rik Mayall: Campaign launched to get late comic's 'lost' World Cup song to number one*

_A campaign has been launched to get late comedian Rik Mayall's “lost” World Cup song “Noble England” to number one.

DJ Jon Morter, who calls himself the ‘charts hijacker’, has started a Facebook page in tribute to The Young Ones star who died yesterday aged 56 for as-yet-undisclosed causes. To date, almost 3,000 people have “liked” the group.

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ost-world-cup-song-to-number-one-9518705.html



_


----------



## albionism (Jun 11, 2014)

Sprocket. Four Men In A Car is also quite hilarious.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 11, 2014)

That World Cup song is utter dogshit though.


----------



## albionism (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, it's a rather rubbish "song".


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 11, 2014)

Some fans have set up a JustGiving page taking donations to Headway, the brain injury charity, in memory of Rik. They've already raised almost £5,000.

https://www.justgiving.com/FlashCashforRik

(eta: Sorry about previously truncated post)


----------



## Betsy (Jun 11, 2014)

Balbi said:


> That World Cup song is utter dogshit though.


“Once more unto the pitch, dear friends”


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the last time i saw rik mayall he was giving an iffy salute to the bash the rich march in 2007. i knew he was joking. i don't think everyone on that demo realised that.




I don't know what his wider politics were (ian seems to suggest he was a tory, but offers no evidence) but i do know he was opposed to the eu on the basis that he didn't want a europe ran by bankers and finance capital and worked with the campaign grouop in their anti-eu stuff. He was accused of being anti-semitic by idiots for dressing up as hitler and doing a Ein Volk, ein reich, ein euro spiel.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 11, 2014)

Bottom is available on Netflix. I'm currently reminding myself how much of the script I still have memorised. Thanks Rik


----------



## mk12 (Jun 11, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I don't know what his wider politics were (ian seems to suggest he was a tory, but offers no evidence) but i do know he was opposed to the eu on the basis that he didn't want a europe ran by bankers and finance capital and worked with the campaign grouop in their anti-eu stuff. He was accused of being anti-semitic by idiots for dressing up as hitler and doing a Ein Volk, ein reich, ein euro spiel.


 
He said he was an anarchist in a Guardian interview a few years ago.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2014)

Balbi said:


> That World Cup song is utter dogshit though.



I had a listen earlier, it is a stain on an otherwise great career


----------



## mk12 (Jun 11, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Bottom is available on Netflix. I'm currently reminding myself how much of the script I still have memorised. Thanks Rik


 
Same here. I had forgotten so much. When they go to the dating agency and the lady turns the TV on.

'Can you see ok?'
'Urm...no, that's why I wear glasses'.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 11, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I don't know what his wider politics were (ian seems to suggest he was a tory, but offers no evidence) but i do know he was opposed to the eu on the basis that he didn't want a europe ran by bankers and finance capital and worked with the campaign grouop in their anti-eu stuff. He was accused of being anti-semitic by idiots for dressing up as hitler and doing a Ein Volk, ein reich, ein euro spiel.


 
http://www.theguardian.com/theobserver/2006/apr/09/magazine.features7

"I've always been hard left, I'm still an anarcho-surrealist. There are quite a lot of anarchists around."


----------



## albionism (Jun 11, 2014)

"What sort of woman are you looking for"
"Kim Basinger"
"So, a woman like Kim Basinger"
No, Kim Basinger!"


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Not sure if it's been posted so far, but...



Ha - we watched that the other night, brilliant!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 11, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> yeah keith allen was out shitbiscuited when he interviewed keith floyd. met tony allen on a number of occasions, ouch!


Tony Allen's a prickly customer. I think he's bitter because he didn't get much telly exposure - though he claims to hate telly.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 11, 2014)

yardbird linked to this on fb. A woman wrote to Rik asking him if he would send her dad a card for his 60th birthday. This is what he sent:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 11, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> we are talking 80s here. obviously python and hancock etc. but what was on pre-young ones that you watched?



Not the nine o'clock news.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 11, 2014)

For those that know The Young Ones really well, Rik's face when he is concerned about the vampire watching them wee when they have him trapped in the bathroom is, um, one of the funniest facial expressions in comedy. (alongside "I want to tell you both good luck, we're all counting on you")


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hall's Pictorial Weekly.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 12, 2014)

D'wards said:


> For those that know The Young Ones really well, Rik's face when he is concerned about the vampire watching them wee when they have him trapped in the bathroom is, um, one of the funniest facial expressions in comedy.



I've been watching Bottom and the Young Ones all day, and to my shame I turned it off during Video Nasty to put my earphones in


----------



## existentialist (Jun 12, 2014)

thriller said:


> never found the young ones funny. Still don't now.


TBF, it is quite intelligent humour...


----------



## existentialist (Jun 12, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Well done for being a humourless bastard


He probably wets himself to Jim Davidson.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 12, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> I'd have been nine when the first series of the young ones was  shown and was just as you described - It was all anyone was talking about in school the next day. Except for my mate who insisted "The young ones is shit, we watch Michael Barrymore"
> 
> RIP Rik.


Sounds like someone making the best of a decision they had no say in


----------



## gosub (Jun 12, 2014)

Interview with Keith Allen in the times today ostensibly about football songs, interview was done day Mayall died so it came up.  Allen basically calls him and Edmondson talentless..... if he hadn't I don't think anybody would have bothered printing his opinion on anything.  Charmless cunt


----------



## existentialist (Jun 12, 2014)

Having had a little sneer at thriller, I should perhaps admit that the first time I encountered the Young Ones, I really wasn't sure what to make of it - essentially, it looked like 3 utterly repellent characters and a smarmy bastard, with a random assortment of loonies diving in and out (Alexei Sayle, wtf??? ). I am pretty sure it was Rik's personal style of repellence that kept me fascinated, in an appalled kind of way, and ended up with me, too, tending to go around calling people "utter, utter bastards".

I have mellowed with age, and rarely use the "utter" these days, but "you...*bastard* " (usually delivered in tones of approval) is still one of my favourite ways of interacting with people.

And, with hindsight, it was groundbreaking humour. Political (as anything in the early 80s needed to be) without being tubthumping or overly leaden (I'm looking at you, Ben Elton), anarchic, but not in the way mainstream (say, ITV) comedy would be described as "anarchic" (ie, "smutty" or loud), and totally irreverent. 

The children's stories he told are still something of a family shibboleth here (my stepkids grew up to them), with various quotes from various stories having to be explained to me over the years  I was rather pleased to find them on Youtube.

And I am sorry that thriller didn't find the Young Ones funny. His loss. Meh.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 12, 2014)

gosub said:


> Interview with Keith Allen in the times today ostensibly about football songs, interview was done day Mayall died so it came up.  Allen basically calls him and Edmondson talentless..... if he hadn't I don't think anybody would have bothered printing his opinion on anything.  Charmless cunt


 
Why would anyone care what Lily Allen's dad has to say about anything?


----------



## 2hats (Jun 12, 2014)

gosub said:


> Interview with Keith Allen in the times today ostensibly about football songs, interview was done day Mayall died so it came up.  Allen basically calls him and Edmondson talentless..... if he hadn't I don't think anybody would have bothered printing his opinion on anything.  Charmless cunt



Strange:


> “He was a very skilled comedian and a naturally funny man,” he (Allen) said. “I feel very sorry for Ade and for his family. It must be a terrible shock. For Ade it must be like losing a brother.”



http://www.gloucestercitizen.co.uk/...-tribute-Rik/story-21212643-detail/story.html


----------



## gosub (Jun 12, 2014)

2hats said:


> Strange:
> 
> 
> http://www.gloucestercitizen.co.uk/...-tribute-Rik/story-21212643-detail/story.html


Times : 
Allen’s maverick, contrarian impulses are impressive. They reveal themselves as we talk. My phone rings. I’m told that Rik Mayall has died suddenly. I tentatively break the news to Allen about his peer. His reaction is an instant critique of Mayall’s work with long-time comedy partner Ade Edmondson. “I hated their work,” he says. “I hated it.” But you wrote some of it, I say. _The Yob_, _The Bull*****ers_ . . . these were early “alternative comedy” classics.

Allen sighs and assembles a roll-up, like a teacher gearing up to make one final effort at explaining the difference between left and right to a notorious dunce. “Obviously condolences to his family,” he says, “but there’s personal tragedy and then there’s the work. I enjoyed working with Peter Richardson (co-writer on _The Comic Strip Presents . . ._), but to me it was childish. And I felt Rik Mayall and Ade Edmondson went on to produce just s***. Bland rubbish that the BBC laps up, the sort of b******s that makes you a national treasure. I think Rik was actually talented but, Edmondson, no. Absolutely talentless.”

He waves away a bee. “I can’t give you a eulogy,” he says. “I’m sorry but this country has got to do something about applauding mediocrity.”


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2014)

is this the bloke whose sole contribution to comedy is that vindaloo tune?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 12, 2014)

Well, he can rest assured that when he finally kicks the bucket no one will be applauding Keith Allen's mediocrity.
They'll be wondering what exactly he was famous for before fathering Lilly. Or since.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 12, 2014)

gosub said:


> Times :



I guess the two sets of statements aren't entirely inconsistent with each other.

Possibly he's on a crusade to help define mediocrity and thereby help the populace identify and so eschew favouring such.


----------



## rekil (Jun 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> is this the bloke whose sole contribution to comedy is that vindaloo tune?


This is also his work



Spoiler: Naughty Christmas


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice of Allen to rubbish the blokes who gave him his first leg up.


----------



## gosub (Jun 12, 2014)

2hats said:


> I guess the two sets of statements aren't entirely inconsistent with each other.
> 
> Possibly he's on a crusade to help define mediocrity and thereby help the populace identify and so eschew favouring such.



But that would put me in agreement with Keith Allen, in avoiding the collected works of Keith Allen.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 12, 2014)

existentialist said:


> The children's stories he told are still something of a family shibboleth here (my stepkids grew up to them), with various quotes from various stories having to be explained to me over the years  I was rather pleased to find them on Youtube.



Must have a look for those; I enjoyed them very much at the time.


----------



## thriller (Jun 12, 2014)

he did jackonorry. i remember watching them on cbbc


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 13, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Tony Allen's a prickly customer. I think he's bitter because he didn't get much telly exposure - though he claims to hate telly.



genuinely unpleasant fellow.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 13, 2014)

thriller said:


> he did jackonorry. i remember watching them on cbbc



Oh my yes, you've just made me remenber that! It was amazing!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> genuinely unpleasant fellow.


What a strange comedy dynasty, the Allens: Woody, Dave, Tim, Keith and Tony. Worse than the Wayans.
Actually, that's not at all fair on poor Dave.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2014)

At least they don't need to work because their grandad invented the key.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 13, 2014)

Betsy said:


> __




If your pop video features St George's flags being waved, fists being pumped and edged weapons brandished, all to a repetitive and jingoistic chant, then there's one thing to be very, very careful about. Your cast has to include an ostentatious mix of ethnicities, just to make it clear that the EDL-ish stuff is terribly ironic and that of course no-one really believes all this blood and homeland stuff any more. 

And if you don't do that, your pop video will look jarring, and unwholesome, and wrong.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2014)

Or, you could ignore a culturally out of time person like maurice and his ad agency lawyers passed guff.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 13, 2014)

Feel free to clarify that in the morning, when you are sober.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2014)

Perfectly clear.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 14, 2014)

I still really don't understand the point the bile-spitting drunkard makes. 

Most ad agencies, and lawyers, like me and like most of this board, are based in London and perhaps as a result automatically assume that England should be depicted multiculturally. They also know that it's simply best practice to get the minority representation balance right. But I don't really see how either profession comes into this. 

I watched it again, more carefully. There _is_ one black person: he is on the table football side which England vanquish, though. To the cheers of a universally white mob. 

Someone should have had a word. I'm not automatically assuming that Mayall wa a racist because of his anti-EU campaigning, but I don't think this video does much for his legacy.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 14, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I watched it again, more carefully. There _is_ one black person: he is on the table football side which England vanquish, though. To the cheers of a universally white mob.
> 
> Someone should have had a word. I'm not automatically assuming that Mayall wa a racist because of his anti-EU campaigning, but I don't think this video does much for his legacy.



I've just watched it for the first time. I found it strangely moving. It's obviously tongue in cheek, but actually the emotive Shakespearean language is perfectly suited to the modern battles of football. It's a table football competition they are playing by the way. Not a reinactment of Empire.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 14, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I've just watched it for the first time. I found it strangely moving. It's obviously tongue in cheek, but actually the emotive Shakespearean language is perfectly suited to the modern battles of football. It's a table football competition they are playing by the way. Not a reinactment of Empire.



i don't disagree with any of that.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I still really don't understand the point the bile-spitting drunkard makes.
> 
> Most ad agencies, and lawyers, like me and like most of this board, are based in London and perhaps as a result automatically assume that England should be depicted multiculturally. They also know that it's simply best practice to get the minority representation balance right. But I don't really see how either profession comes into this.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ. This is what happens when you see the world through those ad agency eyes. Reality sort of drifts away in favour of the image.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 14, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> i don't disagree with any of that.



And it's obviously set in a little village pub somewhere. Not the kind of place frequented by muslims and Hassidic Jews all quaffing pints and cheering on the English football team. If it had been set in Hackney, that would be a different matter.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> And it's obviously set in a little village pub somewhere. Not the kind of place frequented by muslims and Hassidic Jews all quaffing pints and cheering on the English football team. If it had been set in Hackney, that would be a different matter.


Come on, a bit of tokenism is what lets ad agency types like the above sleep sound in their social liberalism at night.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 14, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> obviously set in a little village pub somewhere



Not quite sure how you get to "obviously". The park at 1:50 or so is surrounded by close-bunched semis with loft conversions. It looks more like zone four to me than a hamlet, but there aren't really any clues to the location of the pub team.


----------



## girasol (Jun 14, 2014)

Started watching 'Bottom' again, and was a bit worried it would be awful after all these years, but no - it is still insanely stupid, Eddie and Richie are utterly repulsive, and occasionally endearing - we have actually laughed out loud a few times.  Some of the jokes are really really bad - but it still works...  

Mostly because of Rik's facial expressions...


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 19, 2014)

Add your 2 fingered salute

https://www.facebook.com/groups/750873991601717/


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 19, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Sounds like someone making the best of a decision they had no say in



Nah, he won't have been not allowed to watch it, him and his brother had a telly in their room & were allowed to watch what were then called video nasties - He just preferred Barrymore.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 19, 2014)

girasol said:


> Started watching 'Bottom' again, and was a bit worried it would be awful after all these years, but no - it is still insanely stupid, Eddie and Richie are utterly repulsive, and occasionally endearing - we have actually laughed out loud a few times.  Some of the jokes are really really bad - but it still works...



It stands up easily despite finishing nineteen years ago as it's essentially timeless - other than the CRT television set, and a fair few pop culture references, it could have been made yesterday.

It's also very well put together - the timing, the editing, the over-the-top sound fx, the cheap but exceptionally elaborate props - not to mention the performances from the two leads.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2014)

girasol said:


> Started watching 'Bottom' again, and was a bit worried it would be awful after all these years, but no - it is still insanely stupid, Eddie and Richie are utterly repulsive, and occasionally endearing - we have actually laughed out loud a few times.  Some of the jokes are really really bad - but it still works...
> 
> Mostly because of Rik's facial expressions...


I've been watching this again too, some great bits I'd completely forgotten about


----------



## gosub (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.chortle.co.uk/news/2014/08/08/20709/rik_mayalls_crackanory_will_air


----------



## Ceej (Sep 24, 2014)

gosub said:


> http://www.chortle.co.uk/news/2014/08/08/20709/rik_mayalls_crackanory_will_air



Just watched this....bloody funny, Rik's eyebrow deserved a credit of its own, but it made me sad. What a loss


----------



## Mogden (Nov 20, 2014)

Has anyone been to see his bench yet?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 20, 2014)

Tribute to Rik on BBC2 tonight at 10.05.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

It took me aback to walk past the Hammersmith tribute on the way to see Kate Bush live. RIP Rik, much missed by my funnybone


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2014)

Just seen him doing Flashheart in Blackadder. Brilliant! :dD


----------



## blairsh (Dec 20, 2014)

"Shes got a tongue like an elecrtic eel, and she likes the taste of a mans tonsils!"


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2014)

It seems somewhat outrageous that he is gone.  Watching the show about him now


----------



## blairsh (Dec 20, 2014)

Likewise. Love Rik Mayall


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 20, 2014)

blairsh said:


> "Shes got a tongue like an elecrtic eel, and she likes the taste of a mans tonsils!"


----------



## blairsh (Dec 20, 2014)

WOOFWOOF!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2014)

Do without the paid for voice over narrative  poetry wank.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2014)

Hadn't seen his Kevin Turvey act before.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 20, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Do without the paid for voice over narrative  poetry wank.



Bah, humbug!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Hadn't seen his Kevin Turvey act before.


You've got 35 minutes of joy to look forward to comrade.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Do without the paid for voice over narrative  poetry wank.


Is it Chris Morris or someone who sounds like him?
ETA: to answer my own question: no, Simon Callow. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/proginfo/2014/51/rik-mayall-lord-of-misrule


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it Chris Morris or someone who sounds like him?


It sounds like the knob they use for the rugby who makes his own poems up but like morris taking the piss out of that. But it's not morris - it's that well fed style of entitled BBC voice. It's a strong voice for a strong entitlement. And it doesn't fit.

Back to rick.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2014)

Why is Ade not in this programme


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2014)

As an aside, I used to listen to Stuart Hall's match summaries on the radio and, blimey, he was grandstanding and wordy. He seemed to know a lot about Greek mythology.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 20, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Why is Ade not in this programme



Just what I was wondering.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Why is Ade not in this programme


He chose not to be.


----------



## binka (Dec 20, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Why is Ade not in this programme


yeah it's a shame it can only be because he didn't want to do it. not really sure michael palin saying the young ones were the sex pistols of comedy really adds anything to this


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2014)

binka said:


> yeah it's a shame it can only be because he didn't want to do it. not really sure michael palin saying the young ones were the sex pistols of comedy really adds anything to this


Low point indeed. But yes, ade said no, not interested.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 20, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> But yes, ade said no, not interested.


Makes me think the man has some integrity.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> But yes, ade said no, not interested.



Seems a shame when he's so clearly the Other Half.

Has to be a personal decision though and it must be hard reducing all that shared history to a few moments of talking heads

ETA: Lenny Henry is blowing smoke up his arse in fine style and adding nothing


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2014)

binka said:


> yeah it's a shame it can only be because he didn't want to do it. not really sure michael palin saying the young ones were the sex pistols of comedy really adds anything to this


Yer man Pegg just said of bottom - "a real life tom and jerry".


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Seems a shame when he's so clearly the Other Half.
> 
> Has to be a personal decision though and it must be hard reducing all that shared history to a few moments of talking heads


There was a really good interview i think around two months back when this was being made, i wish i could find it - it was a UK paper - where he laid out why he wasn't getting involved. It made sense but seemed like the sort of thing there was space to reject later as being an immediate reaction. Anyway - their relationship was their own.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Seems a shame when he's so clearly the Other Half.
> 
> Has to be a personal decision though and it must be hard reducing all that shared history to a few moments of talking heads
> 
> ETA: Lenny Henry is blowing smoke up his arse in fine style and adding nothing


Just had a Google and apparently it's just too soon for him to talk about his friend.  but at least it's cos they fell out or something.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Just had a Google and apparently it's just too soon for him to talk about his friend.



 indeed


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2014)

In bits at that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh Rik  I had almost forgotten what a huge and powerful crush I had on him for most of my life.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 20, 2014)

Glad I watched that (unintentionally).

So has anybody been to his bench?


----------



## binka (Dec 20, 2014)

should have been less talking and more clips like the end


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Just had a Google and apparently it's just too soon for him to talk about his friend.  but at least it's cos they fell out or something.



I'm sure that's not why he's not in the programme but things weren't great between them according to an interview he did about 3 months before Rik died.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Dec 20, 2014)

I live with my mum
She gets on my wick
And when I'm told off
I'm deliberately sick
So look out you squares
I'm an angry young man
I once showed my willy to Princess Anne.

Gawd bless ya Rik....


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Hadn't seen his Kevin Turvey act before.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 21, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> There was a really good interview i think around two months back when this was being made, i wish i could find it - it was a UK paper - where he laid out why he wasn't getting involved. It made sense but seemed like the sort of thing there was space to reject later as being an immediate reaction. Anyway - their relationship was their own.



I remember reading this one.



> “I just think he deserves something better than that. And I think, if someone important dies, you can’t be flippant about it.”



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...l-im-just-completely-awash-still-9804595.html


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 21, 2014)

wiskey said:


> ETA: Lenny Henry is blowing smoke up his arse in fine style and adding nothing



Can anyone offer a viable example of Lenny Henry _ever _adding anything to anything?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 21, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Can anyone offer a viable example of Lenny Henry _ever _adding anything to anything?


classic routine


lenny henry show was sponditious too
 

did a lot for breaking through the racism-ceiling in tv


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 21, 2014)

Lenny Henry made me laugh loads as a kid. I've nothing against him.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 21, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Lenny Henry made me laugh loads as a kid. I've nothing against him.


same


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2014)

I turned over from MOTD for that episode of The Young Ones. It's such a long time since I've seen them, but it's still relentlessly funny. Please Beeb or Dave, repeat both series in their entirety.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 21, 2014)

stavros said:


> I turned over from MOTD for that episode of The Young Ones. It's such a long time since I've seen them, but it's still relentlessly funny. Please Beeb or Dave, repeat both series in their entirety.


all on youtube


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2014)

ska invita said:


> all on youtube




True, but you'd think Dave could sacrifice one episode of Top Gear, QI or HIGNFY a week to pay some proper respect.

Couch potatoes have rights too, man.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 21, 2014)

Watching it now. 
Lovely and heartbreaking


----------



## kittyP (Dec 21, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Lenny Henry made me laugh loads as a kid. I've nothing against him.


Aye. 
Yes he's not groundbreaking but he's kinda comforting humour. 

I listened to a radio comedy drama recently of him and his dad running a record shop.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 21, 2014)

binka said:


> yeah it's a shame it can only be because he didn't want to do it. not really sure michael palin saying the young ones were the sex pistols of comedy really adds anything to this


I know it's being picky but I think it makes a difference. 
He said that The Young Ones were doing with comedy what The Pistols were doing with music. 
I think it's a valid point when put like that.


----------



## binka (Dec 21, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I know it's being picky but I think it makes a difference.
> He said that The Young Ones were doing with comedy what The Pistols were doing with music.
> I think it's a valid point when put like that.


it's such a trite thing to say though


----------



## kittyP (Dec 21, 2014)

binka said:


> it's such a trite thing to say though


Why?


----------



## binka (Dec 21, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Why?


because it's been said a million times by a million different people. it's a lazy and unoriginal thing to say


----------



## kittyP (Dec 21, 2014)

binka said:


> because it's been said a million times by a million different people. it's a lazy and unoriginal thing to say


Just because it's been said before doesn't make it lazy or not genuine.
Also, you might have heard it before but others might not have, at least enough to think "dur boring"

I really get the feeling that the people being interviewed were having an emotive response to talking about him and what he did and saying what they are thinking.
Who cares if it's been said before?
We all repeat ideas and feelings.
It doesn't make then worthless or false in anyway.
Imho anyway.


----------



## FNG (Dec 21, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Can anyone offer a viable example of Lenny Henry _ever _adding anything to anything?



Enoch Powell  offered me£1,000 to “go home”. 
“But it only costs me 50p to get to Dudley!”


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 22, 2014)

Well Rick Mayall deserved a lot better than that lazy pile of celebrity back slap. 

We learnt that apparently he was absolutely lovely all the time and everything he ever did was fantastic. 

And when talked about his death they didn't mention the speedily installed blue plaque on the Bottom Bench and they didn't quote this gem -


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 22, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Aye.
> Yes he's not groundbreaking but he's kinda comforting humour.
> 
> I listened to a radio comedy drama recently of him and his dad running a record shop.



Rudy's Rare Records.  I thought it was toe-curlingly unfunny.  I've nothing against Henry, just find his humour boring and predictable.


----------



## Voley (Dec 22, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> Well Rick Mayall deserved a lot better than that lazy pile of celebrity back slap.
> 
> We learnt that apparently he was absolutely lovely all the time and everything he ever did was fantastic.
> 
> And when talked about his death they didn't mention the speedily installed blue plaque on the Bottom Bench and they didn't quote this gem -



Yeah I would've given up on it if it hadn't had a couple of early routines / Kevin Turvey bits I'd never seen before. Bit ironic that someone who took such an irreverent approach to the entertainment business gets 'honoured' with a luvvie-fest. Mind you, you look at what a wanker Ben Elton is these days and it makes a sad sort of sense I suppose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2014)

Voley said:


> Yeah I would've given up on it if it hadn't had a couple of early routines / Kevin Turvey bits I'd never seen before. Bit ironic that someone who took such an irreverent approach to the entertainment business gets 'honoured' with a luvvie-fest. Mind you, you look at what a wanker Ben Elton is these days and it makes a sad sort of sense I suppose.


on the bright side rik mayall won't have to give some inane comment when ben elton dies.

wtf does ben elton do these days anyway?


----------



## starfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Just watching the tribute to him on 2. He was so funny. Not sure what else to say.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 3, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Glad I watched that (unintentionally).
> 
> So has anybody been to his bench?


Yes I have.  It was very moving and fucking hilarious.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 3, 2015)

Those stained undies are one example of the level of vulgar detail to which Young Ones stooped. Marvellous.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 3, 2015)

purves grundy said:


> Those stained undies are one example of the level of vulgar detail to which Young Ones stooped. Marvellous.


Apparently it was quite the conversation that my brother and his Thai missus had when he explained why they were amusing rather than urgh and what the significance of them was


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2015)

purves grundy said:


> Those stained undies are one example of the level of vulgar detail to which Young Ones stooped. Marvellous.



Guys! Guys! One of Vyvyan's socks has escaped!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 4, 2015)

purves grundy said:


> Those stained undies are one example of the level of vulgar detail to which Young Ones stooped. Marvellous.



I think they're referencing (the far superior and VERY much under-rated) Bottom, but all the same


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 4, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I think they're referencing (the far superior and VERY much under-rated) Bottom, but all the same


The varied tones of the soilage on those Ys are identical to those on the pants worn by Rick when he 'sleeps with' Helen Mucas. We get a lovely close-up as he emerges from the bed 

Not too familiar with Bottom after Series 1... do the pants make an appearance?


----------



## xenon (Jan 4, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Rudy's Rare Records.  I thought it was toe-curlingly unfunny.  I've nothing against Henry, just find his humour boring and predictable.


Have not read all this thread. But I think Lenny Henry is alright. He was funny when I was 14. Latterly I think he was quite good playing the part of a police chaplain in some radio four thing. A serious role not comedy.

Anyway just watch that Rick mail Kevin Turny thing.

I suppose I should skip back a couple of pages to see why thread has been bumped.


----------



## xenon (Jan 4, 2015)

Radio four sitcoms render most comedians rubbish, lets not forget  most of them are truly appalling.


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I think they're referencing (the far superior and VERY much under-rated) Bottom, but all the same


I also thought the pants were from Bottom. I don't agree it's superior or under-rated though.


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2015)

It's quite a while since I saw Bottom, but I've always thought The Young Ones was superior. It had Neil for one.


----------



## albionism (Jan 5, 2015)

The pants are referencing Bottom, hence the name Richard Richard inside them.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 5, 2015)

stavros said:


> It's quite a while since I saw Bottom, but I've always thought The Young Ones was superior. It had Neil for one.


Yeah, Young Ones wins by a mile for me. Cornflakes. Cornflakes. Cornflakes cornflakes cornflakes cornflakes cornflakes cornflakes cornflakes. 

I stand corrected on the undies.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2015)

Bump.....we lost the peoples poet one year ago today


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was just thinking about him earlier , didn't realise it's been a year :-(


----------



## ringo (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2019)

Five years today 

 


> and punks and skins and rastas will all gather round and hold their hands in sorrow for their fallen leader. And all the grown-ups will say: "But why are the kids crying?" And the kids will say: "Haven't you heard? Rik is dead! The People's Poet is dead!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2019)

Wondered why he was trending on Twitter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Five years today
> 
> View attachment 173697


Gone but not forgotten


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Five years today


At least he beat Jesus though  


> As you know, Jesus our Lord was nailed to the cross on Good Friday. The day before that is C**p Thursday, and that's the day Rik Mayall died. And then he was dead on Good Friday, Saturday, Sunday until Bank Holiday Monday.
> 
> I'd been medically dead for all of those days and the doctors said to my wife Barbara, 'OK we've kept him alive for five days now and there's no sign of any independent life'.
> 
> ...


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 9, 2019)

Really liked him on that Johnathan Creek episode.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm sorry he died too young but I only liked him as Flashheart. Everything else I saw was not particularly funny or else excruciating.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 9, 2019)

Somehow I missed this. RIP Rik. You gave me many a laugh.


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2019)

It's probably upthread, but fuck it, it's worth a reminder:


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2019)

He seemed to know what was going on in the tory party. 

Could have been done this week.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 13, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Aug 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 180121


I can't read that without hearing it in my head in his voice.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)

And: Comic Strip Presents...: Mr Jolly Lives Next Door


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2020)

editor said:


> And: Comic Strip Presents...: Mr Jolly Lives Next Door


The best of all the comic strip films imho. Rik, Ade, Peter Cook and Nicholas Parsons. Brilliant.


----------



## deeyo (Jun 10, 2020)

rik paying tribute to roddy radiation of the specials. 41 seconds of brilliance.

rip.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 10, 2020)

Castle Donington 1986 with Bad News.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> View attachment 217064
> 
> Castle Donington 1986 with Bad News.


watched that gig the other day on youtube! didnt realise the whole thing was filmed! First 5 minutes is them trying to start playing 
here it is
 its so bad


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2020)

Was only listening to this earlier this morning 








						BBC Radio 4 Extra - Rik Mayall on Radio, 2. The Reunion and Bedside Tales
					

Exploring the fascinating radio contributions of Rik Mayall




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2021)

Thread bumped as I've just stumbled across  this, and re-affirmed what a great man he was.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Thread bumped as I've just stumbled across  this, and re-affirmed what a great man he was.



Spymaster


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Rik Mayall: Lord Of Misrule


This is being repeated on BBC4 now


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2021)

Followed by a repeat of Bottom, which I've not watched in about 25 years.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 22, 2021)

I was a big fan of the young ones, pretty upset when it ended with that very final bus crash. I remember being excited by, and then a bit disappointed with filthy rich and cat flap, but nowhere near as disappointed as I was with Bottom. I never liked it, but did watch them all (4 channels).


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was a big fan of the young ones, pretty upset when it ended with that very final bus crash. I remember being excited by, and then a bit disappointed with filthy rich and cat flap, but nowhere near as disappointed as I was with Bottom. I never liked it, but did watch them all (4 channels).


I'll confess I don't like Bottom as much as The Young Ones. Whilst Ritchie and Rick had similarities, it was difficult watching Eddie and not expecting him to be Vyvyan.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 24, 2021)

A Fistful of Travellers Cheques was randomly on TV the other night. It wasn't very funny any more but it was rather marvellous to watch again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 24, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> A Fistful of Travellers Cheques was randomly on TV the other night. It wasn't very funny any more but it was rather marvellous to watch again.


That was one of the better ones, but I don't think any were really all that funny even at the time. . . they just felt like quite cult events when they were on the telly. 
I had the video to the Supergrass, but never really liked it. I did however buy the soundtrack a couple of months ago for the PJ proby title track.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2021)

Bottom is/was on Netflix. We’ve really enjoyed it 🚽


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 24, 2021)

just don't watch the specials


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> A Fistful of Travellers Cheques was randomly on TV the other night. It wasn't very funny any more but it was rather marvellous to watch again.


Tequila. It’s like beer.


----------

